# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Heronjtë e kinematografisë shqiptare

## dibrani2006

Filmi Shqipetare dikur.





Zonja nga qyteti.




Yjet e neteve.




Beni ecen vete.

----------


## dibrani2006

Historia artistike e filmit Shqipetare.




Brazdat.



Cifti i lumtur.





Duel i heshtur

----------


## dibrani2006

Ja shikoni per adhuruesit e filmit Shqipetare.



Filmat e bukur Shqipetare




Cuca e maleve.





Dollia e dasmes.



Gjenerali 1.

----------


## dibrani2006

Artistet e merituar Shqipetare



Montatorja



Gjenerali 2




Ndergjegja

----------


## dibrani2006

Lugina e pushketareve.


Krevati i perandorit


Komisari i mirdites

----------


## dibrani2006

Kryengritje ne pallat.





Fijet qe priten.








Debatik.

----------


## dibrani2006

Kur zbardhi nje dite.






Mysafiri.






Dimri i fundit.

----------


## dibrani2006

Gunat.










Guximtari.








Balle per balle.





::::::::::::::::::::::::Naten e mire.



 neser do te postoj te tjera.

----------


## Taulant _NYC

Ndoshta jam gabim por Komisari Mirdites eshte "Komisari i Drites"
Gunat eshte "Guna permbi tela"

----------


## MI CORAZON

Ehuuuu, sa gabime te tjera ne tituj ka bere.
Dibra, sa prej ketyre filmave ke pare ? 1, 2,...0, ...?  
Megjithate, thx per fotot.  :Lulja3:

----------


## dibrani2006

Me falni nese i kam gabuar titujt. 



MI CORAZON  i kam pa te gjitha sepse ne ato kohe vetem Dibra e madhe e shikonte TVSH maj tape,te diel per te diel ne oren e drekes i lishim çka kishim pune vetem per te pare nje film KINO STUDIA SHQIPERIA E RE ne ato kohe lal.

----------


## dibrani2006

Ja dhe disa te tjera.








KAPEDANI.






MIMOZA LLASTICA.





TANA.

----------


## dibrani2006

Ilegalet.............




               ........................ilegalet









Koncerti 1936.

----------


## dibrani2006

Lulkuqet mbi mure.







Ne Fillim Te Veres.






Mengjes Lufte.

----------


## dibrani2006

LUME DRITE.







PRITA.







ODISEJA E TIFOSEVE.

----------


## dibrani2006

VAJZA ME KORDEL 1.



VAJZA ME KORDEL 2.





UDHETIM NE PRANVERE.

----------


## dibrani2006

TOMKA ME SHOKET E TIJ 1.





TOMKA ME SHOKET E TIJ 2.




TOKA E PERGJAKUR.

----------


## dibrani2006

TOKA E JONE.



TINGUJ E LUFTES 1.





TINGUJ E LUFTES 2.

----------


## Taulant _NYC

Lulekuqe mbi mure , filmi me i persosur i kinostudios .

----------


## dibrani2006

SHEMBJA E IDHUJVE 1.


SHEMBJA E IDHUJVE 2.




NJERIU ME TOP.

----------

